# Kitten or young cat wanted - Exeter



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

A friend of a friend has recently lost her cat over Rainbow Bridge, so she is wanting to find another to give a home to. Preferably a kitten, but up to 2 years old. Possibly even 2 kittens/cats. She'd prefer indoor cats, or ones that won't wander off too far. She is going on holiday in August and is home on August 13th so isn't looking to have one until after their holiday obviously. Loving family forever home awaits. Please PM me if you have or know of a kitten/cat needing a forever home in the Exeter (or surrounding) area.

Thanks x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The RSPCA in Exeter often have younger cats. Here is their website:

Little Valley Animal Shelter


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers will pass that on to her, already told her to contact the CPL too.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I've just gone through the cats and there are a lot that are well under 2 years, and 1 very cute ginger and white 10 week old male kitten.


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes I've just looked too lol and sent her the link, I'm sure she could find a lovely one from there  :thumbup:


----------

